# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  استبانة عن افضل مدارس الشارقة

## طيبة الكويتية

سلام 
شاركوني بالاستبيان علشان تسعدوني اختار افضل مدرسة لولدي.
و بعد ابيكم تعطوني رايكم الشخصي عن كل مدرسه ان كان ممكن و ليش فضلتوا مدرسه عن مدرسه؟؟؟
يعني ابي تجارب الأهل 
و تسلمون و ما تقصرون والله يا خواتي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## الجودية

ودي اساعدج بس ما عندي فكرة ......... الله ييسرلج امرهم وتلقيلهم المدرسة الي تنفعهم دنيا وآخره 
ويصلحهم لج يا رب

----------


## ميرال

بنات اخت زوجي بالعلا- الشعله 

الشعله كتير بهتموا بالطلاب 

اسمع الشويفات ممتازه بس كلها اجانب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي الجوديه
تسلمين يا الغالية على الرد و الدعاء. 
:22 (22): :22 (22): 

اختي ميرال
وين صايره الشعله؟؟؟ و شنو بعد سمعتي عن الشويفات عطيني تفاصيل اذا ممكن؟؟؟؟؟
:22 (22): :22 (22):

----------


## سويتي

ويس جرين وايد زينه انا مرتاحه منهم عيالي فيها صدق يهتمون في اليهال

----------


## سويتي

ويس جرين وايد زينه انا مرتاحه منهم عيالي فيها صدق يهتمون في اليهال

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي سويتي
السلام. شلونها وسجرين. دراستهم قويه ولا لأ. يعطونهم عربي و دين ولا لأ؟ شنو جنسية المدرسين؟
تكلمي بالتفصيل الله يعافيج. جم التكلفه؟ 
شاكره لج المرور و التفاعل

----------


## ameira

المدرسة الامريكية في الرماقية

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي الأمريكية اللي بالرماقيه كلش ما مدحوها لي قالوا عنهم وايد متسيبين و ماديين ليش ما ادري والله يا اختي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الموضوع بقدرة قادر صار بالصفحه الأولى مع اني ما رفعته.

----------


## شيخة الحريم

هلا عزيزتي ..

بصراحه اشهر مدرستين ولهم سمعه طيبه .. الشويفات و ويسجرين

وفعلاً ويسجرين يهتمون بالأطفال .. ودايماً يتواصلون مع أولياء الأمور ..

هذا الي أذكره ... والسموحه منج ماعندي معلومات زياده  :Smile: 

ولكن إذا حابه تستفسرين عن الرسوم تقدرين تتصلين فيهم أو تروحين عندهم وتسألينهم عن كل هالأمور ..

اختج
شيخة الحريم

----------


## ام فهد

امممممم ...ذكرتيني يوم قررت ادخل ولدي المدرسة كجي 1 كنت وااايد محتااارة اخر شىء دخلته مدرسة الكمال الخاصه منهج امريكي الادارة عربيه من مدير وهيئة تدريسية وعندهم اظني اجانب مدرسين مب متاكده..بس مديرهم تربوي كان موجه في الوزارة مادري المنطقة وتحسين انه قريب من اليهال خاصه مرحله الكجي وتلاقينه دووم وياهم خااصه اول فتره من الكجي 1 لانه كله صياح فتلاقينه عندهم ومكتبه عند قسم الكجي..

الدراسة كلها بالانجليزي طبعا يدرسون انجليزي ماث ساينس وعربي ودين من مرحله كجي 1..يهتمون في كل شىء الدراسه الانشطه الرحلات عندهم كلاس كمبيوتر من مرحله كجي 1..

ولدي فديته الحين بيتخرج من كجي 1 من عندهم حلوووة هااي بيتخرج لوووووووول مشاءالله علموهم الاساسيات كلها تقريبا الحروف بالانكليزي والعربي مع الكلمات والارقام والسور القرانيه والاحاديث والادعيه..

بس ولدي يات له فتره وصار ما يحب المدرسه مادري ليش ؟؟ يمكن لان غيروا المس مالتهم مال الانكليزي ..تعرفين هالشىء ياثر على الطفل تغير المس لان تعود على وحده فصعبه تغيرينها بس الحين صاار عادي ... لان المدارس الخاصه باستمرار يغيرون المدرسات  :Smile:

----------


## فروحة2

السلام عليكم..
انا الصراحة ولدي لين الحين صغير بعده على المدرسة بس عيال اختي في مدرسة الابداع العلمي ،، الصراحة دراسة قوية لا يعلى عليها ،، والمدرسين كلهم اجانب و مسلمين ،، يدرسونهم دين وعربي وباقي المواد كلها بالانجليزي ،، صح انها شوية غالية بس احس مع مستوى دراستهم يكون عادي 

بالنسبة للشويفات بعد اوكيه ،، بس انا ما احبها لان الطلبة اللي هناك ولا كانهم عرب ،، واعتقد انه صفوفهم تكون مختلطة لمرحلة عمرية تعتبر كبيرة شوي ،، يعني انا خبروني انا البنات يغششون الاولاد في الشويفات بانهم يرفعون التنورة عسب ينقلون الكتابة ،، هذا اللي سمعته والله اعلم

ان شاء الله اكون افتدج

----------


## maitha2007

انا اضم صوتي مع الاخت فروحه 2 الابداع العلمي مالت بوخاطر وايد اللي اعرفهم من دبي مسجلين عيالهم فيها

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

تسلمون الغاليات والله
صج ما قصرتوا, الحمدلله خلاص سجلت ولدي و استقرينا ابوه و انا على الشويفات
ادعوله الله يوفقه و يبعد عنه اصحاب السوء من المدرسه و من اي مكان و يصلحه اهو و اخو

----------


## Albaraa

السلام عليكم اخواتي
موضوع المدارس من المواضيع المحيرة جدا. لذلك أردت أن أشارك بتجربتي مع الأنصار العالمية
أنا ابني في KG2 الدراسة معقولة (طبعا مرحلة الكي جي ليست هي المقياس)أنا ابني لا تواجههه صعوبات دراسية الحمد لله و لكن أقول معقولة لأنهم لا يعتمدون بشكل كافي في هذه المرحلة (الروضة) على التعلم عن طريق اللعب أو الأعمال الفنية برغم أن هذا هو المفروض في هذه المرحلة.مدرسات اللغة الإنجليزية و الرياضيات باكستانيات أو هنود.
يخيفون الطلاب بالمديرة(يعني بيقولوله لو مش هتسمع الكلام هنوديك للمديرة)و دي حصلت مع ابني فى kg1 و kg2 و انا شايفة ان دي حاجة مش إيجابية بيعلموها للطلاب.
الصابون في الحمامات رافعينه فوق النور و لما ابني يطلب من الدادة الصابون تقوله روح اغسل ايديك في البيت و كلمت المدرسة و قالولي هنشوف الموضوع و لسه ابني بيشتكي.
يعني بحس ان المشكلة عندهم ان المدرسات تربويا مش على القدر الكافي.

*[COLOR="sienna"]أنا أود مساعدتكن لاني أريد نقله إلى مدرسة أخرى منهج بريطاني أيضا فى نفس مستوى المصاريف.
مصاريف kg2 =15000 تقريبا بالباص[/COLOR]*
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## nonnajoe

اضم صوتي لصوتك يا Albaraa انا نفسي في مدرسة حلوة لإبني و هو للأسف في grade 5 يعني الموضوع لا يحتمل تجارب و نفسي اعرف مدرسة كويسة يكمل فيها و منقلوش تاني و للأسف مش لاقية خالص بفكر في كامبريدج في دبي بس لسه بجمع عنها معلومات بس في الشارقة فعلا مش لاقيه مدرسه تكون كويسه تعليميا و تربويا و مش عارفه اوصلها ازاي و بفكر اروح في أجازة نص السنة الإدارة التعليمية أسأل هناك لعل و عسى اوصل لمعلومة كويسة و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا لخير اولادنا

----------


## anwa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة ابني كان في ويس جرين ونقلته للابداع العلمي والسبب ماحبيت منهجهم لان القصص الي ياخذوها في مادة الانجليزي قصص سخيفه وغير هادفه ودراستهم قوية بالضغط على الطالب في كمية الكتابه والواجبات يعني مافي ابداع كله دح في دح بالنسبه للمحيط في المدرسة فظيع انتي ربي والاولاد يخربوا لأن الاولاد هناك من ديانات مختلفه
اما الابداع كلهم مسلمين الولد يتعلم بدل حصة الموسيقى قران ويتعلم يحافظ على صلاته والمنهج رائع لما اقراء كتاب الانجليزي احس اني اقراء كتاب مفيد وهادف والسموحه على التطويل

----------


## ام رشوودي

اسمع عن ‏ الابداع زالعلمية ‏ زينة

بس ولا مدرسة من هذيل مهتمين فديننا الاسلامي
الدين زيرو عشمال

----------


## فالكم طيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عيالي كلهم في مدرسة الابداع العلمي من ناحية اللغة العربية والقران الحمدلله مستواهم فوق الممتاز واما بالنسبة للغة الانجليزية والمواد الاخرى لاحظت ان المدرسة تهتم بابناء غير المواطنين وعندي الكثير من الملاحظات والي تم عرضها على المدرسين والمدرسات وبعض من المدرسين والمدرسات قد ابدوا اعتراضهم تجاه طريقة التدريس والبعض الاخر وافقني الراي ورحتلهم بالادله الدامغة الي خلتهم يعترفون بكل الاخطاء ..والله الموفق

----------


## عطر الهوامير

كم قسط الكي جي 1 والكي جي 2 في الابداع العلمي لان ابا اسجل عيالي الله يحفظ لكم عيالكم

----------

